
SampleClean: Data Cleaning with Algorithms, Machines, and People - dedalus
http://sampleclean.org/
======
lqdc13
Example of a graph that should have been two graphs:
[http://sampleclean.org/sampleclean_yelp.png](http://sampleclean.org/sampleclean_yelp.png)

~~~
danso
Reminds me of Hadley Wickham's adamant (and totally justified, IMO) stance
against secondary axes in ggplot2:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3mp9r7/im_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3mp9r7/im_hadley_wickham_chief_scientist_at_rstudio_and/cvgzmap)

